# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  NETBOOKS & ATOM CPU + MEM MOBOS

## dovegroup

Πωλούνται ή ανταλλάσονται 3 X NETBOOKS
ACER.jpg
1. ACER Aspire One ZG5 Λευκό
Δίσκος HDD 160GB
Μνήμη 1GB
2 x Μπαταρίες, Η 2η μεγαλύτερη στα 4400mAh και οι 2 αυθεντικές.
O.S. UBUNTU 16.00 GR
Πλήρης συσκευασία εργοστασιακή με τα εγχειρίδια του.
Σε καλή κατάσταση με μόνο πρόβλημα στο ένα ηχείο του.
Specs εδώ
Προσφορά στα 120€ ή ανταλλαγή δεκτή με 3 τεμάχια καινούργια απο τα παρακάτω Raspberry Pi 3 Model B ή Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+

VPCW12J1E.jpg
2, SONY VPCW12J1E Grey Black
Προσφέρονται 2 δίσκοι
UBUNTU 14.04LTS Greek (160GB) Installed
O.S. WINDOWS 7 Starter Greek (250GB) Spare
Μνήμη 2GB (Can Be Upgraded At 2GB)
Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση χωρίς συσκευασία μπαταρία διαθέτει αλλά για το πολύ 1 ώρα μπορείτε να την αγοράσετε απο εδώ.
Manual  εδώ
Προσφορά στα 100€ ή ανταλλαγή δεκτή με 2 τεμάχια καινούργια απο τα παρακάτω Raspberry Pi 3 Model B ή Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+




eeepc.jpg
3. Asus Eee-PC 1005HA  
Δίσκος HDD 160GB
Μνήμη 1GB 
UBUNTU 14.04LTS Greek
Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση χωρίς συσκευασία το βύσμα του φορτιστή έχει επισκευαστεί, Μπαταρία μή ενεργή όμως μπορείτε να την αγοράσετε απο εδώ.
Specs εδώ
Προσφορά στα 80€ ή ανταλλαγή δεκτή με 2 τεμάχια καινούργια απο τα παρακάτω Raspberry Pi 3 Model B ή Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+

D945GCLF2.jpg
4. Μητρικές INTEL ATOM D945GCLF2
Πωλούνται ή ανταλλάσονται 2 τεμάχια από το παρακάτω Mobo περιλαμβάνουν CPU ATOM και το κάθε ένα RAM Module 1Gb Kingston & 2GB Corsair (μέγιστη δυνατότητα 2GB), τα καλώδια τους & το Back Panel Frame.
Εργάζονται άψογα αφαιρέθηκαν λόγω αναβάθμισης από συσκευές data loggers οργάνων που δεν έχουν εργαστεί πάνω από 100-150 ώρες συνολικά.
Mini ITX 17x17cm Specs εδώ
Τιμή κάθε πακέτου mobo + memory 1GB + accesories 25 ευρώ ή ανταλλαγή με 4 τεμάχια KINGSTON SDC10G2/16GBSP MICRO SDHC 16GB UHS-I CLASS 10.
Τιμή κάθε πακέτου mobo + memory 2GB + accesories 35 ευρώ ή ανταλλαγή με Raspberry Pi 3 Model B ή Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+ ή οθόνη AU Optronics ή συμβατή Β156XW0 V.0 H/W:0A F/W:1 

Ολα τα παραπάνω δεν αποστέλλονται και ο λόγος είναι οτι θέλω να ελεγχθούν επί τόπου απο τον ενδιαφερόμενο πρίν την αγορά, επικοινωνία μέσω πμ.

----------

